# been caught speeding?



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just gone by a lovely grinning policeman with a handhel speed camera,I'm not sure if the road was a 50 or not but as I approached the crossroads there was a sign for 40 which I didn't need to brake to slow down for. I looked in my wing mirror and noticed he followed me with his gun but as I don't see many hand helds about I'm not sure if this is the norm whether speeding or not? Any ideas?


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

there must be a margin of error, so was you doing 50 in a 40 or more then 50 ?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

M20fes said:


> there must be a margin of error, so was you doing 50 in a 40 or more then 50 ?


I looked at my speedo and was doing about 45 so just over the 10% if that still counts.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

i reckon if you were doing 45 your safe. I've had them things follow me like that even when ive been on or slightly over the limit and never had anything in the post for it.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

*edit* - didn't read the OP properly!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Same position as you mate this morning. Just gotta wait to see of my nip pops through the post but I am certain I did get done


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

A guy with a gun has to stop you doesn't he? To give you the NIP?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

danwel said:


> Same position as you mate this morning. Just gotta wait to see of my nip pops through the post but I am certain I did get done


You do not get anything trough post for hand helds guns ...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Alzak said:


> You do not get anything trough post for hand helds guns ...


Hoping you're right mate,I saw this mentioned on a scooby forum when I googled speed gun laws but then noticed the thread was 
From 2001.:lol:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

As far as I know hand held guns you'll be stopped there and then and given points, fine, etc. Fixed speed camera you will receive a letter in the post 

I've been done twice by hand held cameras and love the sight of mr policeman stepping out from the side of the road to pull you over 

Clarke


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Alzak said:


> You do not get anything trough post for hand helds guns ...


Mine was a mobile van


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ardandy said:


> A guy with a gun has to stop you doesn't he? To give you the NIP?


Yeah the handheld gun officers usually come after you


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

It was more likely ANPR that he had on you.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

He was on his own but its bugging me why he followed my van with the camera. Suppose ill find out soon enough.


----------



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

dcj said:


> He was on his own but its bugging me why he followed my van with the camera. Suppose ill find out soon enough.


As a person with inside knowledge (no hate mail please!) you will get stopped at the time of the incident by the officer operating the gun if you are over the limit and you will get a verbal NIP at the side of the road along with a ticket, summons, driver awareness course referral or words of advice if you're lucky! If you didn't get stopped at the time then you're safe. The only reason he would have been following your van with the gun is because they can also measure speed as you are driving away so he would just have been checking that you didn't give it a boot full after you went past him :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

My old man got a letter from the local police saying he had been caught doing 34 in a 30 (been driving 50 years and never once been caught speeding, he's not a fast driver) and stupidly sent it back admitting it.

What's bugged me is that he just sent the letter back saying okee doke if you say so, and has now received another letter stating he has 3 options, 1. attend a speed awareness course costing between £60 and £145 dependant on area. 2. take the points and a £60 fine, or 3. challenge in court.

He has taken the points as being a motability customer the points will not affect his insurance as motability you only pay for petrol....but he has not had any proof of the speeding actually happening in the form of a photo....

He's a little niave, myself I would have challenged for proof but I do wonder how many more people they're just sending these letters too...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I imagine it must be an on the spot ticket, you have the legal right to see if the gun has been calibrated correctly.


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Msport addict, can I check something with you??
Am I right in thinking that if a road is a 30mph limit or a national speed limit, there will only be a sign at the start of the limit. A 40 or 50 can have staggered signs but the other 2 must only have the one at the beginning and if any during it null and voids the limit?
My driving instructor told me this years ago and I've always been on the lookout and seems to be true.....only I've gone and found 2 roads that seem to have the staggered 30mph signs.
I asked a cop mate of mine who seemed to go along with my theory but he wasn't 100% sure


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stufat said:


> Msport addict, can I check something with you??
> Am I right in thinking that if a road is a 30mph limit or a national speed limit, there will only be a sign at the start of the limit. A 40 or 50 can have staggered signs but the other 2 must only have the one at the beginning and if any during it null and voids the limit?
> My driving instructor told me this years ago and I've always been on the lookout and seems to be true.....only I've gone and found 2 roads that seem to have the staggered 30mph signs.
> I asked a cop mate of mine who seemed to go along with my theory but he wasn't 100% sure


What you refer to as staggered signs are known as repeater signs.

The legislation concerning repeater signs is complex and far from straightforward. Add to that the fact local authorities have the power to implement modifications to the legislation you soon appreciate you have a full evenings reading to fully understand the rules.


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, what it is, is a road I travel on twice a day. It is a 30mph section for about a mile, there are 3 signs all saying 30 in each direction. If I ever get pulled doing for example 40 in this area do I have a leg to stand on?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stufat said:


> Ok, what it is, is a road I travel on twice a day. It is a 30mph section for about a mile, there are 3 signs all saying 30 in each direction. If I ever get pulled doing for example 40 in this area do I have a leg to stand on?


Are you being serious?


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

As I said, I have been told by a driving instructor and a copper that multiple signs in a 30 limit all saying 30 invalidate the limit. 

It's not happened, I'm just asking a theoretical question, so yes....it's a serious question


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stufat said:


> As I said, I have been told by a driving instructor and a copper that multiple signs in a 30 limit all saying 30 invalidate the limit.
> 
> It's not happened, I'm just asking a theoretical question, so yes....it's a serious question


Total codswallop, ignore any such information. I would hazzard a guess that the road in question isn't an urban residential road with street lighting every few hundred metres?


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

It's a village high street


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Stufat said:


> It's a village high street


Forget for one moment what the signage states, what in your opinion should be the maximum speed through this village high street?


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeez, all im asking is is this a loophole should I ever get pulled on this stretch of road, thanks for your opinion, wanted the legal answer tho


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Might I suggest you ask your question of the council responsible for the area's roads, and or the local coppers!!  as it is possible "people" on here are at crossed purposes with your question or how it's been friezed!! sorry about the spelling!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Stufat, either PM Msport or start your own thread please.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Stufat said:


> Jeez, all im asking is is this a loophole should I ever get pulled on this stretch of road, thanks for your opinion, wanted the legal answer tho


I'm going to hazard a guess here and say you are a little on the young side.....what right minded person wants to know how they can get away with doing 40 in a 30, let alone through a village high street that is likely going to be filled with people milling around....:wall:

This is a detailing Forum, with a Motoring Zone sub-forum, not a legal loophole council for idiots who can't just drive at the speed limit, there's a reason it's 30, and that's so people like you don't splatter people across the road rather than just maime them!!!

And the fact you know that it is a 30 but want to find a get out should you ever get pulled doing 40 beggers belief!! I can only hope you rack up your points quick enough to be off the road before I ever have the bad luck of being on the same stretch of road as you!

And by your post this morning you're talking about Billericay High St, which isn't far from me and doing 40 through there is just madness!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

If the counter at the fish and chip shop states caution hot surface do not touch after reading it i touch it and get burnt can i start legal proceedings?

Wtf no wonder the country is going mad, what more do you want than a big 30 sign to mean? Underneath in brackets (this does not include you stufat you can do 40)


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.ukroads.org/webfiles/TAL 1-95 Speed limit signs - a guide to good practice.pdf


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm so looking forward to my speed awareness course next Tuesday in Peterborough - nicked for doing 36 in a 30, but I'm pretty sure 20 yards later I was doing 30 - with a stream of cars behind me I always worry about coming in from a 50 to a 30, slamming the anchors on and creating a pile up.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I'm so looking forward to my speed awareness course next Tuesday in Peterborough - nicked for doing 36 in a 30, but I'm pretty sure 20 yards later I was doing 30 - with a stream of cars behind me I always worry about coming in from a 50 to a 30, slamming the anchors on and creating a pile up.


Was it from a 50 into a 30? Iirc the highway code says to slowly adjust to the new speed as slamming on the brakes means you're losing control.

If it was, they are a bunch of chancers trying to make a quick buck imho.


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

You are supposed to gradually reduce speed when you enter a zone with a lower limit; you're just supposed to do it BEFORE you enter the lower limit, as this means that you're not actually speeding at any point. 

As for repeater 30mph signs voiding the limit... Nonsense. How could they do anything other than reinforce it?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> If the counter at the fish and chip shop states caution hot surface do not touch after reading it i touch it and get burnt can i start legal proceedings?


Course you can, I'm currently working with a chef who has had a week off after burning his hand after opening a steamer. He is claiming as he hadn't been told steam was hot and could cause burns:wall::wall:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

It was a 50 into a 30, and point taken, but the utter lack of any flexibility (a few yards, a few mph ) by the 'safety partnership' (makes me laugh, its nothing to do with safety otherwise they'd be inspecting more cars for bald tyres, iffy brakes, no MOT etc) really does annoy me.

I'm going to have to bite my lip next week. And not turn up in my racing suit..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Course you can, I'm currently working with a chef who has had a week off after burning his hand after opening a steamer. He is claiming as he hadn't been told steam was hot and could cause burns:wall::wall:


thats why i hate this country seems you get money for being stupid id wana keep quiet if it were me


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> It was a 50 into a 30, and point taken, but the utter lack of any flexibility (a few yards, a few mph ) by the 'safety partnership' (makes me laugh, its nothing to do with safety otherwise they'd be inspecting more cars for bald tyres, iffy brakes, no MOT etc) really does annoy me.
> 
> I'm going to have to bite my lip next week. And not turn up in my racing suit..


Then you get someone saying 'you let him off 30 yards into the limit, I was 35 yards come on!!!'

The line has to be drawn (so to speak) and it's the same for everyone. They're big signs on both sides of the road which you can see well in advance so there really isn't an excuse.

It's amazing how many people feel hard done by when they knew well in advance what the rules were. It's like that girl complaining she didn't get into the prom because of her attendance. She knew the limit and didn't follow it.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Then you get someone saying 'you let him off 30 yards into the limit, I was 35 yards come on!!!'
> 
> The line has to be drawn (so to speak) and it's the same for everyone. They're big signs on both sides of the road which you can see well in advance so there really isn't an excuse.
> 
> It's amazing how many people feel hard done by when they knew well in advance what the rules were. It's like that girl complaining she didn't get into the prom because of her attendance. She knew the limit and didn't follow it.


This isn't strictly true.

There are a lot of nsl speed limits, into a 30, around a corner, with sod all time before the speed sign is visible.

I'm sorry, but imho, if they've got speed traps right next to signs, they're just chancers, nothing more.

They couldn't give a rats ass about safety, if they did, they'd be doing it in the middle of the zone, not right at the edge where they know people would have to brake hard to slow down in time and where there isn't even any built up areas.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grin said:


> You are supposed to gradually reduce speed when you enter a zone with a lower limit; you're just supposed to do it BEFORE you enter the lower limit, as this means that you're not actually speeding at any point.
> 
> As for repeater 30mph signs voiding the limit... Nonsense. How could they do anything other than reinforce it?


If a speed limit goes from nsl, to 30, which they do, sometimes the speed limit signs are not visible in the space of time that you could change speeds without braking hard.

I don't think there are any guidelines on how they should place speed limit signs, it's just as and how they feel.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

If the sign is around a corner on a nsl to 30 and you cant see it then chances are you shouldn't be doing 60 round a blind bend!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> If the sign is around a corner on a nsl to 30 and you cant see it then chances are you shouldn't be doing 60 round a blind bend!


It's a corner, you can see to your stopping distance, which is still much shorter than the distance required to lose 30mph without braking or shifting gears a lot.

Then there are the signs leaving 30 mph limits to nsl. Chances are you don't suddenly floor it when you see the nsl sign, you're maybe a couple of mph past 30 just before the sign.

Do these really sound like safety issues or a quick way to make a buck?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Doesn't matter. Theyre the rules of the road that everyone is fully aware of. If you get caught who's fault is it? Theirs?

Ive never been surprised by a 30 sign and had to slam on. If you need a sign saying 30mph in 100 yards to be able to slow down enough then something's wrong.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Doesn't matter. Theyre the rules of the road that everyone is fully aware of. If you get caught who's fault is it? Theirs?
> 
> Ive never been surprised by a 30 sign and had to slam on. If you need a sign saying 30mph in 100 yards to be able to slow down enough then something's wrong.


Who said slam on, I said slow down, without applying the brakes, gradually.

The fact is, there is no reason whatsoever to have speed traps by large changes in speed, aside from to generate revenue. Sure, there's a reason for doing 30 in a 30, but it's not generally a sign that should be telling you that.

The rules of the road are there generally because people are incapable of thought or common sense.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Doesn't matter. Theyre the rules of the road that everyone is fully aware of. If you get caught who's fault is it? Theirs?
> 
> Ive never been surprised by a 30 sign and had to slam on. If you need a sign saying 30mph in 100 yards to be able to slow down enough then something's wrong.


We have quite a few round here where there are 3 100yd warnings counting down to the 30mph zone. Problem is drivers don't read them correctly and slow to 30mph at the 300yd marker!


----------

